# AI CS3 oder ID CS3: Volltonfarben und Transparenz



## kaicosinus (30. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ausgangssituation:

Ein Muster im Hintergrund, dass aus Pfaden besteht, ist mit zwei Volltonfarben eingefärbt. Darüber soll ein Schriftzug gelegt werden, den ich als Ebenendatei in Photoshop vorliegen habe, und mit einer dritten Volltonfarbe gefüllt werden. Dabei überlagern Verläufe das Hintergrundmuster.


Problem:

Ich finde keine Möglichkeit den Schriftzug mit einem Vollton zu füllen und gleichzeitig die Transparenz zu erhalten. Im Moment habe ich in einer PSD den Schriftzug nur im Magenta-Kanal, sobald ich das mit einem Volltonkanal probiere, geht die Transparenz verloren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein Graustufen-Bild ohne Hintergrund zu platzieren und Schwarz als Vollton einzufärben?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. März 2009)

Hi,
so ganz verstehe ich jetzt in deinem Titel nicht den Betreff „Ai CS3 oder ID CS3“ nicht? Weil du redest jetzt nur von Photoshop.
Ansonsten kannst du das doch in Photoshop über die Ebenenstile realisieren.
Und was die Transparenz betrifft so kannst du PSD-Dateien in ID und Ai positionieren.
Für ein Vollton Magenta benötigst du in PS keinen extra Volltonkanal und mußt dich auch nicht mit dem DCS-Format rumschlagen.

Viele Grüße


----------

